# Picked up this Ross Super Deluxe recently from the original owner.



## Re-Cyclist (Oct 17, 2017)




----------



## Re-Cyclist (Oct 17, 2017)

Does anyone know if there is a way to properly date this bike using the serial number? I believe it to be a 1959 or 60.


----------



## redline1968 (Oct 17, 2017)

I’m thinking more like mid 60’s


----------



## Re-Cyclist (Oct 17, 2017)

redline1968 said:


> I’m thinking more like mid 60’s



Could be. The serial number begins with a "65" but I'm not sure if that reflects the year.


----------



## redline1968 (Oct 17, 2017)

That’s what I’m thinking 1965  is good...that style of tank was a 60’s thing


----------



## jungleterry (Oct 18, 2017)

Hello I collect lots of ross bikes .should have a R followed by a series of #s the first two #s are year . My wife's is R66 , great bikes love Ross


----------



## Re-Cyclist (Oct 18, 2017)

A beautiful pair!


----------



## Re-Cyclist (Oct 18, 2017)

jungleterry said:


> View attachment 694394 Hello I collect lots of ross bikes .should have a R followed by a series of #s the first two #s are year . My wife's is R66 , great bikes love Ross



Nice pair. I would like to find the rear rack in pink to go on mine.


----------



## jungleterry (Oct 18, 2017)

yes I will keep a eye out for you always liking to help with the ross bikes.


----------



## Re-Cyclist (Oct 18, 2017)

jungleterry said:


> yes I will keep a eye out for you always liking to help with the ross bikes.



Thank you. And thanks for the serial number info also.


----------



## Schmity03 (Nov 12, 2017)

What year is the black one in the photo?


----------



## jungleterry (Nov 13, 2017)

The black and the pink are both 66 models.


----------

